# Soundsystem mit mehreren simultanen Quellen - Mixer gesucht



## pi_ (5. Dezember 2013)

Hi ihr,

leider habe ich recht wenig Ahnung von Audio-Technik und hoffe ich hier jemand mit mehr Plan zu finden 

Folgende Problemstellung:
Ich habe 2 PCs von denen aus ich simultan Sound hören will, also zb. Musik von einem, Spiele-Sound von zweitem... Vor allem nervt mich einfach das ständige Kanal-Umschalten an meinem Receiver.
Haben tu ich:
Beide PCs haben keine Soundkarten. Erstes Mainboard wäre das hier: http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/890GM Pro3 R2.0/index.de.asp?cat=Specifications
Das zweite Board is Mist, hat nur Klinken-Stereo Anschlüsse, wird aber bald ersetzt.
Momentan habe ich das Ganze recht unfachmännisch so gelöst, dass ich einfach PC2-Ausgang mit PC1-Eingang und PC1-Ausgang mit Stereoanlage verbunden habe... ;-) Rauscht natürlich wie sau und schön ist der Sound auf keinen Fall.

Die Stereoanlage samt Receiver wird wohl demnächst ersetzt. Gibt es evtl hier direkt Lösungsmöglichkeiten?

Nach kurzer Beratung sagte man mir, dass ich mir wohl einen Mixer zulegen muss... Aber was für einen? Oo Welche Anschlüsse machen Sinn? Auf was ist zu Achten? Brauch ich mehr als 2 Kanäle? Ist 5.1/5.0 extrem teuer damit zu realisieren? Geht das überhaupt oder muss ich mich mit 2.1 zufrieden geben? Welche Kabel brauch ich dafür? Kann ich das ganze evtl. sogar einfach mit Verkablung lösen, anstatt mir einen Mixer zu kaufen? Sollte ich mir einfach bessere Mainboards kaufen? Fragen über Fragen ^^

Über Antworten wäre ich wirklich, wirklich dankbar


----------



## pi_ (11. Dezember 2013)

Antwort gefunden, kann geschlossen werden.

Einfach einen Textteil von meinem ersten Post suchen


----------

